# Unfortunate Book Signing next to a Celebrity



## TWErvin2 (Aug 14, 2013)

You may have come across this article (I think two dozen news papers and online sources have picked it up).

Link: *Author slams Gwyneth Paltrow over book signing security guards*

Some might blame the author in question who should've just sucked it up.

Some might blame over zealous body guards.

Some might blame Gwyneth Paltrow for bringing kids and husband along too.

Some might blame the guests/fans for being rude.

I think the author over reacted a bit, but really, I blame the library who set up the event. Attempting to crowd in a celebrity between two authors based on alphabetical order was short sighted. Maybe a little extra space between the celebrity and nearby authors to accommodate the crowd would've made sense.

I've had the opportunity at SF/Fantasy conventions to have my table next to a celebrity: Claudia Christian and Harry Turtledove--not at the same one/same time.  True, they're not as 'famous' as Ms. Paltrow, although conventions have a skewed population of attendees with different interests.  No, I wasn't crowded out, although the celebrities did have very steady business signing books, pictures, having pics taken with them, etc. when they were at their table. There was adequate room.

What made it workable, and not only when I was nearby/adjacent, but in other dealer rooms, author alleys, etc. is adequate planning by the event organizers.

In my experience, every celebrity I've met at conventions has been polite and appreciative of fans. They're people too. I imagine that Ms. Paltrow did need security (which she brought), although I am not sure how much fun her children could have had at such an event.  I cannot say how the interaction between Ms. Paltrow was between the author(s) in question--I would guess that she didn't have much time to do anything other than smile and sign books while engaging with fans picking up a copy of her cook book.

I think the author in question could've made better of the situation. You know, a celebrity brings in folks that 'might' also have an interest in books other than the one the celebrity is signing.

Here's a link to my blog where I met some celebrities seated next to me/nearby for short spans of time (an hour or two).

Link: *ConCarolinas 2010*

Richard Hatch (pictured on my blog via link above) was great! He used my cellphone to call my wife and have a two minute chat with her (she was shopping at Staples--he's one of her favorite actors), while signing a picture to her.

*Bottom line*: If an event is going to have celebrities, the event organizers need to plan ahead.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 14, 2013)

TWErvin2 said:


> Claudia Christian and Harry Turtledove--not at the same one/same time.  True, they're not as 'famous' as Ms. Paltrow,


...
I dunno... I would suggest there is a significant number of men and women of a certain demographic that while queuing politely would just keep repeating


> Ivanova is always right. I will listen to Ivanova. I will not ignore Ivanova's recommendations. Ivanova is God.



But seriously folks...
Yep the Library or whoever organised the event screwed up. 
I might also add that it may have been deliberate. 
A book signing by authors at a Library event might a mention in the local paper or in a news round-up show but chaos and a near riot with a celebrity in peril [I exaggerate of course] might get on to the nightly region news - or get picked up on the internet [ahem!].
Never underestimate the deviousness of the marketing department...


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 16, 2013)

IMHO they should give a big name a star their own day or at least section.
If they have to do it all in one day, then let the guards know who is suppose to be behind the table.

I always wonder if a star's work is really good or if people just buy it because its the work of a star?
Much rather trust the work of a person that built thier fame on cooking for a cook book, then a star that may or might not know what they write.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Aug 16, 2013)

I've frequently been a vendor, but not at cons, per se.  Sometimes, the event staff are super accommodating and plan ahead with near psychic precision.  At other times, you make the best of the situation, and if, say in this case above, maybe you just abandon your table and write it off as a bad experience.  I would imagine she could have complained formally the week after and gotten her booth fee refunded or whatever.  I think that solution would have been more dignified than being an obnoxious person.  Was that one event really the make-it-or-break-it moment for this author?  I think not.  I'd have abandoned my table and just done some networking, talked with other authors, and enjoyed the event.  But that's me, and I've done it (if sales were bad because of bad location or poor attendance, or a number of other reasons).


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 16, 2013)

Author seems a  bit whiny to me, and also appears to be over-dramatizing things.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Aug 16, 2013)

exactly.   Elenor Roosevelt said, "_No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."

_I put forth that also, no one can make you act like a childish asshole without your participation.


----------

